

Optimizing for fundamental vs strategic value - swombat
http://www.sachinrekhi.com/blog/2010/03/08/optimizing-for-fundamental-vs-strategic-value

======
malbiniak
Great thought provoking article. I'm not sure I agree, though. For example,
couldn't it just as easily be argued that Last was focused on fundamental
value, and because they got acquired, it looks like strategic value? Or was it
that their only revenue stream (afaik) was the $5/mo premium and not their
primary focus?

Again, if nothing else, thought provoking article.

